# Frequently have to enter sim lock code ?



## OddG (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi All,
I'm immense satisfied with my GT-I9100 running on JB4.
I haven't replaced the kernel, it's 3.0.15-CM.

Have one strange thing happening frequently though; now and then I have to enter the sim lock code.
It may happen in the morning, in the middle of texting, while browsing oa. I haven't been able to "tag" the situation when this happens.
I know that I can disable this in settings but...

And no, I haven't set the phone up to daily reboot ;-)

Anyone experienced anything like this ?

Regards from the land of the midnight sun 
OddG


----------

